# Chocolate?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Saw an advert earlier with chocolate mice for sale, I saw somewhere about mock chocolate, so my question is there an actual chocolate variety? or is it mock chocolate or both? 

Thankyou


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes choc exists is a black moise with brown/choc dilution caused by the b gene.
Mock choc is a c diluted moise that is a brown coloir so can look like choc but doesn't habe the b gene.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

O OK thankyou 

I keep seeing different varieties, and thinking oo I like that haha, like a kid in a sweet shop!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

This one is down as a mock choc fox, the brown top colour is from cch/ce









This one is choc b/b


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

They are both lovely, especially the top one 
, Thankyou for posting those


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

creams are a good choice for a first variety.Chocs are not.You will struggle to get good quality ones and if you do manage to it will be very difficult to win with them.They have to be very dark,not the attractive milk chocolate that you see quite commonly.They would be better as a second string later on if you really like them.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

I do really like the chocolate, but I'm still thinking to get creams first, but I really think I should go to some shows first and see some mice,


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a choc satin buck and hopefully will get some does in my new litters .. I love the choc too x


----------

